
Oregon FBI Tech Tuesday: Securing Smart TVs - nstj
https://www.fbi.gov/contact-us/field-offices/portland/news/press-releases/tech-tuesdaysmart-tvs
======
jaclaz
I don't get it.

I expected some form of (sensible) guide/advice, or at least some verified
resources to read on, what is there is essentially (after having scared the
non-technical reader):

1) Do a basic Internet search with your model number and the words
“microphone,” “camera,” and “privacy.”

2) Do the right thing (whatever it is and however it can be done).

------
chrismeller
While I love that the FBI is getting into this kind of thing, that guide was
not so much a guide as it was an ambiguous set of “good advice” tips that
everyone has heard before. My parents and grandparents got absolutely nothing
out of that...

~~~
mifreewil
I agree, it just tells me how utterly broken the current state of affairs is
with data privacy in the U.S.

Here we have the FBI telling us if we don't want to be spied on by TV
manufacturers with cameras to just use some black tape :facepalm:

------
sunstone
A better solution is just to not connect your smart TV to the internet at all.
Buy a separate NUC (tiny computer) and use the TV as a dumb screen for the
NUC. You get the same functionality but you now control the computer component
directly.

------
ga-vu
Another sound advice that the media is gonna overblow in 3, 2, 1...

------
1propionyl
Handy step-by-step guide.

1\. Don't buy one.

2\. See (1).

